# تصميم طائرة من الفلين



## يوهشام (8 سبتمبر 2009)

ستجدون في ملفات مرفقة مخطط الطائرة المتحكم بها عن بعد


----------



## يوهشام (8 سبتمبر 2009)

*كيفية تنفيد هذه الطائرة*

إليكم روابط الفيديو التي تشرح كيفية تصميم هذه الطائرة 
*F-22 Raptor Build Video Part 4 of 1*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bmi7nudazWk
*F-22 Raptor Build Video Part 4 of 2*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDlhzGT7-zE
*F-22 Raptor Build Video Part 4 of 3*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aT5W9WvT2kQ&feature=related
*F-22 Raptor Build Video Part 4 of 4*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPrtZjgX3sY
أرجو أن تعجبكم الطائرة :85:


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (8 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير شكرا لك جاري التحميل


----------



## engghost (10 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا , 

شكلها شيق جدا


----------



## aree_79 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع والف شكر


----------



## al-mdmr.asb (25 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## د.محبس (29 أكتوبر 2009)

design of airplane is very good


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (29 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على الروابط .. مع تحياتي.
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## aree_79 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*موضوع رائع والف شكر*​


----------



## dreams1804 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم

جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## بدر زهير (14 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك ولكن كيف احصل على المحركات وجهاز التحكم وأين مواقع بيعها مع العلم انني من الرياض


----------



## nartop (16 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## D3v1l-0 (26 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------

